# New Season...New Shows....



## tokyogirl (Sep 8, 2003)

ok, so what new shows are you guys looking forward to, or absolutely dreading?  what shows are you counting down the days for their return?

for me, i can't wait to see this new show call joan of arcadia.  god comes and talks to her, always showing up as different people (get it, joan of arc.....i'm guessing you do...) i really like the scene from the previews (not sure of the exact words, but you'll get the jist)
joan:  so you're god?
god (as a teenage boy): yep
joan: prove it.  do a miracle.
*god looks up and camera pulls back to show a giant tree behind him*
joan: that's a tree...
god: let's see you make one
joan: good point


also, i can't WAIT to see the friends premiere....this one's gonna be good! (their writers by the way, are the MASTERS of the seasonal clifhanger e.g. 'i ross take thee rachel'...)


----------



## SilverCaladan (Oct 15, 2003)

Heh... I don't like Friends that much at all but that Joan show sounds really good.


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 16, 2003)

it actually is. i really liked it.  the new one i don't like (well, one of them anyways) is coupling.  it's trying to remake friends, but say much more dirty words....oooooh....
when will tv execs learn, just because you think adding more bad words and more sex makes you cooler and edgier, it doesn't mean that you have a good show on your hands


----------



## SilverCaladan (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm still kind of iffy about why they think that anyways...


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 18, 2003)

i'm still not sure on some of the other new shows out.  seems like a few have potential, but it may take a little bit to figure out which ones are keepers


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm currently watching Season 3 of *24* which has just begun on Sky One:

_The show stars Kiefer Sutherland as Jack Bauer, an agent with the US government's Counter Terrorist Unit, or CTU. In the third series, set three years after the second, Bauer has to save Los Angeles from a deadly virus which could be unleashed on the city by American drug barons._

I never watched Seasons 1 & 2, but this has really got me gripped.

The other thing I like is *Hustle* that has just begun on BBC1:

_Top London con artist, Mickey Stone is out of prison, and keen to get back in the game. His old team-mates have been busy while he's been inside: Ash doing the flop, Stacie the dip, and Albert's just continued being Albert - but Mickey wants them back together. This will be Mickey's last score before he retires, so it's important he has the right team._

It's from the makers of *Spooks* if you ever saw that.


----------



## Maria8475 (Sep 4, 2004)

I watched and liked Hustle.

And I've just watched the first ep of Joan of Arcadia.  To be honest, i only watched it because i was bored and there was nothing else on but i was quite pleasantly surprised.  Waiting for the next one


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dave _
> *I'm currently watching Season 3 of 24 which has just begun on Sky One:
> 
> The show stars Kiefer Sutherland as Jack Bauer, an agent with the US government's Counter Terrorist Unit, or CTU. In the third series, set three years after the second, Bauer has to save Los Angeles from a deadly virus which could be unleashed on the city by American drug barons.
> ...


 season 3 is a really good one.  i still haven't seen the last episode yet so i have to wait for it to come out on dvd  

also, there are soooo many new shows to try and watch this year.  heck, there's even a 3rd CSI!  which, under normal circumstances i migh shy away from, but they have gary sinese....kinda have to watch now....


----------

